# Malaga Spain



## Larry (Aug 23, 2011)

I have always wanted to go and just put a 24 hour hold on Crown Resorts at Club Marbella for end of May which includes memorial day through first Sunday in June. I have read the RCI reviews, Tug Reviews and trip advisor and all seem to be pretty good and all state it's a great location. I plan on flying to Madrid for a couple of days then to Malaga and return through Barcelona and staying in Barcelona for 2 or 3 nights. I have a 2BR on hold and need to decide if I should confirm. I could have gotten a 1BR at a gold crown resort for the same time period but probably will take another couple so need 2BR so this resort should be fine.

I do have several questions;

1) There is no AC at this resort just ceiling fans. Will this time of year in Malaga have very hot weather?

2) Airfare from NY is about $1,200- $1,300 ( checked for 2012 same dates) including all stops for Madrid to Malaga to Barcelona and return. I checked on Kayak. Anyone have a better source for airline tickets. I also hope to get 1 free ticket using United FF miles through there star alliance program.

3) Recommendations for cheap car rental site but I only do automatic and no stick shift.

4) How difficult is the area for driving or is it better to just book day trips for Seville, Gibraltor, Rando etc.

5) Anything else I should know about resort or area before I confirm????:

6) Must see do in area??????


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Aug 23, 2011)

re award ticket - lufthansa or swiss


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 24, 2011)

Check out my picture tails with all my pics from the area with lots of ideas. wE had a great time - but no A/C? I wouldn't take a place without A/C. It's difficult to drive because it's confusing - but it's not AT ALL impossible and I would go further to say you should drive. Saying it's difficult - I just mean it's not easy roads - you have to have a sense of adventure!


----------



## Margariet (Aug 25, 2011)

Larry said:


> I have always wanted to go and just put a 24 hour hold on Crown Resorts at Club Marbella for end of May which includes memorial day through first Sunday in June. I have read the RCI reviews, Tug Reviews and trip advisor and all seem to be pretty good and all state it's a great location. I plan on flying to Madrid for a couple of days then to Malaga and return through Barcelona and staying in Barcelona for 2 or 3 nights. I have a 2BR on hold and need to decide if I should confirm. I could have gotten a 1BR at a gold crown resort for the same time period but probably will take another couple so need 2BR so this resort should be fine.
> 
> I do have several questions;
> 
> ...



What can I say? I'm biased cause we love Spain and are always in Spain during spring and summer. The area is just wonderful with lovely towns to visit and a marvellous landscape.
Driving is no problem for us Europeans at all. I really don't know what to advise you, since we drive everywhere but we have often met Americans who are scary to drive anywhere outside the USA! In general European drivers are sensible drivers who like to drive efficiently and a little bit faster than in the US! The roads are perfect.
In May without airco might be okay but it can be warm. It's hard to predict in the months April and May what the weather will be. It can be very hot, this year it was extremely warm already in April but it can also be colder than usual. Normally we don't use the airco until the end of May or beginning of June, so I guess it might not be too bad. 
Let us know what you have decided! Anyway, enjoy your stay!


----------



## Larry (Aug 25, 2011)

Zac495 said:


> Check out my picture tails with all my pics from the area with lots of ideas. wE had a great time - but no A/C? I wouldn't take a place without A/C. It's difficult to drive because it's confusing - but it's not AT ALL impossible and I would go further to say you should drive. Saying it's difficult - I just mean it's not easy roads - you have to have a sense of adventure!



Thanks for the great pictures and information. I have decided to go forward as Spain is on my bucket list so I have confirmed the timeshare without AC based on the reviews I have read it should be fine as we will be touring most of the time.

My tentative plans are to fly to Madrid and stay two or three nights in a hotel that is centrally located in the city. We will then fly to Malaga on Sunday and rent a car at the airport.

We plan on doing day trips every day, Gibraltar, Seville, Rando perhaps Granada ( if that's doable) and maybe spend one day in Morocco 

Any other not to be missed suggestions?

We will then fly back from Malaga the following Sunday, but stop off for 2 or three nights in Barcelona and the fly back to NY. I hope I can get a ff ticket with all of these stops through United and then only have to pay for one ticket.

Anyone have recommendations for how much time we would need in Madrid and Barcelona? Two nights or three are my options.


----------



## Margariet (Aug 25, 2011)

Larry said:


> Thanks for the great pictures and information. I have decided to go forward as Spain is on my bucket list so I have confirmed the timeshare without AC based on the reviews I have read it should be fine as we will be touring most of the time.
> 
> My tentative plans are to fly to Madrid and stay two or three nights in a hotel that is centrally located in the city. We will then fly to Malaga on Sunday and rent a car at the airport.
> 
> ...



Good for you! Prepare yourself before you go. Everything is doable but plan ahead. Whatever you do, don't miss Granada with the Alhambra. Book tickets in advance online, cause you can't get them overthere unless you like to spend one morning in line, and you will get a certain timeblock in which you have to enter the palace. But trust me: I've been there several times and you won't regret it.
Park outside Gibraltar to avoid waiting in line for the customs and walk on foot across the border: you will be in England for a couple of hours.
Take a sightseeing bus tour in Madrid. Don't forget the Prado.
In Barcelona: see everything from Gaudi. Be careful on the Rambla with the pickpockets.
Be prepared for different opening and business hours in Spain than at home. Enjoy tapas, famous Iberico ham, olives etc


----------



## Conan (Aug 25, 2011)

We didn't have any problems driving - - there's a highway along much of the south coast and the older road running parallel to it (sort of like I-95 and US Route 1 along the US east coast). We also drove inland among the white villages and up to Seville (we stayed a couple of nights in Seville) and also Granada/Alhambra.

I wonder if you shouldn't save Barcelona for a future trip. From the Malaga/Marbella area (actually we were nearer Estepona) we made it to Gibraltar but we wish we'd had time for Cadiz and some other sights.

There's another thread running on Malaga/Marbella driving that has very detailed info on driving out from the airport
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1160578&postcount=15


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 25, 2011)

I also feel that Barcelona and Catalunia deserve their own trip. There is too much there to do justice in a couple of days.

Also if it came down to either Granada/Alhambra or Gibralter/Tangier for a day, go with Granada. The "White Villages" are great. Take some time to wander them. Sit in an old square with a glass of something red and someone special. Better than any hurried tour of a dusty ruin any day!

Enjoy!

Jim Ricks


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 28, 2011)

You're going to have so much fun. Get a GPS. We just kept getting lost (part of the fun - well sort of):rofl:


----------

